# Dzelži / Hardware >  1 internets 2 datori

## Chiekurss

Sveiki, šobrīd ir tā ir modems un 2 datori, vienam internets ir otram nav. ADSL modēms. Kā lai pieslēdzu netu otram datoram? Modēmā ir vieta tikai vienam datoram.

----------


## jeecha

Ja ADSL modems pie datora slēdzas ar ethernet kabeli - visvienkaarshaakais buus nopirkt "router". Tipiski maajas "wireless router" muusdienaas maksaa saakot no kaadiem 20Ls. Peec tam routeris jaapiesprauzh modemam un datori - routerim. Var arii iztikt bez "router" - nopeerkot vienam no datoriem papildus tiikla karti un konfigureejot datoru kaa routeri (skatiit zemaak).
Ja ADSL modems pie datora slēdzas ar USB (diezgan netipiski ADSL, parasti taadaa veidaa tiek sleegti mobilaa interneta puljkji) - var saspraust abus datorus ar ethernet kabeli (ja pietiekami moderni, tad derees arii pats prastaakais kabelis un nebuus vajadziigs specifisks "cross-over" kabelis) un dators kuram ir pieejams internets jaakonfiguree routera pienaakumu veikshanai (piemeeram Internet Connection Sharing, ja uz datora darbojas Windows).

----------


## Larisa

Switch. Lattelecom gadījumā iespējams dabūt no viņiem DSL modēmu (ar 4 džekiem), kuram varēsi abus kompjuterus pa taisno spraust, katram savu IP adresi izmantot.

----------


## JDat

Ar 4 Džekiem? Vai tomēr ar četrām datortīkla ligzdām (RJ-45)?

Džeki parasti nozīmē ko citu...

----------


## Larisa

Modular jack RJ-45. Nepārprotami.

----------


## JDat

Labi, kasīsimies tālāk:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_(connector)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRS_connector

Ja jau latviski tulkot tad RJ-45 => Moduļu džeks. Diezgan dīvaini sanāk.
Labi, labi. Man pierasts ka par džekiem sauc audio savienotājus, kuri mēdz būt divos izmēros: 1/4 un 1/8 collas.

Sarunājam randiņu Rīgas centrā. Es paņemšu savu veco DSL modemu ar vienu RJ-45 ligzdu un kopā aiziesim uz lattelecom veikalu.
Tu paprasīsi lai samaina pret modemu ar 4 džekiem. Domāju ka būs smieklīgi.  :: 

PS: bļāviens, es esmu beztēmas meistars.

----------


## Larisa

Netiku minējusi veikalu. Es vienkārši uzprasījos puisim no Lattelecom - teicu, ka nevēlos ar papildus switchu šārēt vienu IP adresi. Viņš tūlīt izvilka no somas citu modēmu un samainīja. Teica, ka tagad tādi daudz paliekot pāri sakarā ar optiskā tīkla paplašināšanu. Tagad vienā _džekā_ iesprausts _desktops_, otrā Linksys WRT54GL. Mums optika "nespīd", jo nedzīvojam daudzdzīvokļu daudzstāvenē   ::  .

----------


## Slowmo

Lattelecom mājas internetam vairumā pieslēgumu tiek dotas 2 dinamiskās IP adreses. Šādā variantā tiešām var iztikt ar switchu, bet ērtāk tomēr norūtēt un uztaisīt iekšējo tīklu, sevišķi jau, ja viens no datoriem ir laptops. Ja uzliek bezvadu rūteri, atkritīs problēma ar vadiem.

----------


## Chiekurss

Abi stacionārie, bezvadu nav vajadzība.

----------


## JDat

Vai nu pa dažiem latiem nopērc (žargonā saukto) switchu vai rūteri. Labāk rūteri un pēc instrukcijas saliec konfigurāciju. Būsi apmierināts pēc tam.  ::

----------


## Slowmo

Latviski laikam ir komutators un maršrutētājs. Patiesībā terminiem nav ne vainas, vienīgi nav iegājies kaut kā pagaidām.

----------


## ddff

> Modular jack RJ-45. Nepārprotami.


 Tas man no saakta gala ir licies diivaini, ka eng. meelee ligzda tiek deeveeta par jack. It kaa logiski izklausaas "plug"- daksha, jeb spraudnis, kaa tagad modee teikt. Tachu female connector par jack saukt... Bet ko nu tur mees varam dariit?


ddff

----------


## ansius

nu tie kas parasti ikdienā tīklus velk sauc tos par rj45to vai arī par Ethernet. nevis par jack.

----------


## Chiekurss

Atdeva man šādu- http://uk.shopping.com/SureCom-Surecom-EP-805SX/info 
Man vajag modēmu kopā ar šo ?

----------


## ansius

ar tevis minētā palīdzību tu vari sadalīt mDSL uz diviem datoriem, ne vairāk (jo no lattelecom tev pienākas tikai 2 IP adreses), gribi vairāk vajag lietu ko sauc par rūteri (maršrutētāju latviski) maksā sākot no kādiem 20 ls, pieliec biku klāt un būs ar visu wifi, bet tik nevajag aizmirst viņu nokonfigurēt - savādāk bezmaksas wifi būs arī visiem taviem kaimiņiem  ::

----------


## jakslis

Modems tev jau ir.
Slēdz tik klāt to ko tev iedeva(switch)pie modema,un pie tā switch varēsi tik datorus cik tur ligzdu(laikam 4 paliek brīvas) pieslēgt.

----------


## Chiekurss

Paldies par atbildēm!

----------


## ddff

> Modems tev jau ir.
> Slēdz tik klāt to ko tev iedeva(switch)pie modema,un pie tā switch varēsi tik datorus cik tur ligzdu(laikam 4 paliek brīvas) pieslēgt.


 Pareizi.
Switchaa vareesi piesleegt tik kompjus, cik switcham ir portu. Internets buus jebkuriem 2 no tiem (atkariigs kaadaa seciibaa iesleegsi kompjus, vai taisiisi DHCP release/renew).

ddff

----------


## kaspich

nu, esmu redzeejis provaiderus, kas ljauj tikai 1gab. Ip piesleegumu, peec paarspraushanas konkreti [ilgi] taimauti..
ej vien uz veikalu peec routeriisha. ceenas - no 15.
toties, ieguusi cik kompjus vien gribi izejaa + bezvadu netu.
par krutaakaam lietaam [pagaidsaam] nerunaaju.

----------


## juris90

atvainojos negribu taisit jaunu postu jo tema lidziga. tagad majas ir viens dators un jau nedeljas beigas bus portativais dators, portativajam tiks pirkts ruteris, bet kur man pareizak pieslegt ruteri, ja man ari modemam ir tikai viena ligzda un tā jau ir aizņemta. man ir lattelecom majas DSL tika ierikots pirms gadiem 4 vai pieciem. pagaidam dzivoklī ienak kabelis talak uz spliteri un viens vads uz telefonu otrs uz modemu? pēc kādiem diveim vai trim menešiem bus optika(pagaidam savilkta optika starp kapnjutelpam, bet mājai nav vel pievilkta optika, laikam pavasari gaida) kā man tagad rikoties? rūtera ari vel nav varbut varat kadu ieteikt?
P.S. neesmu datorģenijs, būtu lūgums neapriet, ja kaut ko ne tā uzrakstiju.

----------


## Vikings

Nu kā, ienākošais neta vads uz wireless rūteri, no tā vads uz to kompi, kas šobrīd jau ir. + wireless uz portatīvo.
Es ieteiktu kaut ko no Linksys WRT54G sērijas. Nav tas lētākais, bet kalpo labi ne tikai man, bet kāda pazīstama datorfirma tos plaši izmanto tos pāršujot uz linuxu.

----------


## juris90

> Nu kā, ienākošais neta vads uz wireless rūteri, no tā vads uz to kompi, kas šobrīd jau ir. + wireless uz portatīvo.
> Es ieteiktu kaut ko no Linksys WRT54G sērijas. Nav tas lētākais, bet kalpo labi ne tikai man, bet kāda pazīstama datorfirma tos plaši izmanto tos pāršujot uz linuxu.


 tad sanak esošo modemu likvidet un vinja vieta likt ruteri? sanak tik vadus no modema parspraust uz ruteri un vsjo?   ::

----------


## Vikings

Nē, neta vads no modema ieiet rūterī un tālāk iet uz esošo kompi.

----------


## juris90

> Nē, neta vads no modema ieiet rūterī un tālāk iet uz esošo kompi.


 tagad sapratu. tagad tad atliek izveleties ruteri. paldies.   ::

----------


## juris90

> Nē, neta vads no modema ieiet rūterī un tālāk iet uz esošo kompi.
> 
> 
>  tagad sapratu. tagad tad atliek izveleties ruteri. paldies.


 vel radas jautajums viens datora lietotajs otram netrauces? neskaitot to, ka samazinasies interneta atrums?

----------


## JDat

Netraucēs.

----------


## Atis

Lieta tāda ka lietoju lattelecoma modēmu, kam ir iespēja pieslēgt divus datorus lai lietotu internetu. Internets darbojas ļoti labi.
Jautājums vai ir iespējams pārsūtīt datus, izmantojot tikai šo modēmu?

Biju ieslēdzis tīkla koplietošanu, bet neatrada otru kompi...

----------


## wanderer

kāpēc lai nebūtu iespējams?

----------


## Atis

Varbūt vari padalīties, kā tas ir izdarāms?

----------


## ansius

vispār izmantojot switch, kas ir iebūvēts iekš modēma - var būt problēmas, pie tam tavs iekšējais tīkls paliek atvērts ārpasaulei kas nav labi, labāk to visu aizliec aiz rūtera, būs gan vienkāršāk uzturēt iekšējo tīklu, gan drošāk.

----------


## ddff

LTC kaste dod 2 IP adreses no viena subneta, bet Netbios laikam netranslee. Vari mapot diskus ar //ip/sharename.

ddff

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Ja pavisam droši vajag, var tak saštepselēt abus kompjuterus ar _crossover_ kabeli

----------


## Atis

> Vari mapot diskus ar //ip/sharename.
> 
> ddff


 Vari sīkāk pastāstīt vai iedot kādu linku, kā tas darāms.

----------


## Atis

> Ja pavisam droši vajag, var tak saštepselēt abus kompjuterus ar _crossover_ kabeli


 Jā par _crossover_ kabeli, jau esmu domājis, ja neizdosies tad laikam viņs būs jāpērk, vai varbūt wifi rūteri.

----------


## Slowmo

Iespējams, ka speciāli crossover kabelis nav jāpērk. Liela daļa moderno tīkla adapteru atbalsta automātisku krosēšanu (auto MDIX)

----------

